# Who can restore these tiny wooden wheels?



## Casper (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking for a craftsman that can restore this wheel set. Came off an early Pierce (salesman sample?)


----------



## 1motime (Mar 4, 2020)

Noah Stutzman


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 4, 2020)

Noah Stutzmans wheel shop can make you new hoops.

Stutzman's Wheel Shop Ltd. - Noah M. Stutzman - Specializing in: Custom Wood Wheels, Antique Automobile Wheels, Wooden Bicycle Rims, and Wooden Steering Wheels. - 33656 Co. Rd. 12, Baltic, OH 43804. Ph. 330-897-1391(Leave Message)

 Your photos aren’t very clear but it looks like the glued joints have released. If that is the case you should be able to reglue them yourself and retain the originals.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2020)

looks like you will need someone to also re-wire some tires onto the wheels as well?


----------



## Dweber (Mar 4, 2020)

Can you tell me  the wheel or tire size? I need a set also. 
Thanks Dave


----------



## Casper (Mar 5, 2020)

Dave @ Dweber These bad boys are 12" diameter !!


----------



## Ed Minas (Mar 5, 2020)

I have purchased a number of hoops/rims from Noah Stutzman and his work is top notch.  I am not sure he does any restoration but he can certainly make new to your specifications


----------



## Dweber (Mar 9, 2020)

Do the original tires have a size shown on them?
Thanks Dave


----------



## Casper (Mar 9, 2020)

Dweber said:


> Do the original tires have a size shown on them?
> Thanks Dave



No Dave, they are solid rubber with pins? Thru them. I’ll try an post a picture


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 10, 2020)

love those tiny wheels


----------



## Casper (Mar 11, 2020)

fordsnake said:


> love those tiny wheels
> View attachment 1153874
> 
> View attachment 1153875
> ...



Great pictures !!! Thanks !!


----------

